# Here's a recipe I found for Beef Stew in a Pumpkin Shell



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Beef Stew in a Pumpkin shell 
This is a popular hearty stew in Argentina.




2 pound of beef, cut in bite size cubes 
1 small onion, finely chopped 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
1 tablespoon olive oil 
2 large tomatoes, coarsely chopped 
1 green bell pepper; chopped 
1 red bell pepper chopped 
1 teaspoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon oregano 
2 teaspoon of basil 
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper (optional) 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1 cup of dried apricots, chopped coarsely if whole and large 
3 medium potatoes, peeled and diced 
3 sweet potatoes, peeled and diced 
2 cups of beef broth 
1 medium large Pumpkin 
butter or margarine; melted 
1/4 c Dry sherry 
1 pound of whole kernel corn, drained and/or defrosted 
In the olive oil brown the beef with the onion and garlic. Add all the remaining ingredients, except the corn, sherry and pumpkin of course. Simmer for a 1 hour, covered. 
Cut the top off the pumpkin and discard. Scoop out the seeds and stringy membrane, and discard them as well. You could toast the pumpkin seeds in the oven for a snack if you like, but they are not used in this recipe. 

Brush the inside of the pumpkin with butter and sprinkle lightly with salt and pepper. Stir in the stew, sherry and corn. Bake the stew containing pumpkin at 325F for about an hour, or until the pumpkin is tender. 

When serving, scoop out some pumpkin along with the stew. 

Note:I have been using this recipe for 4 years, always a big hit!!


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

OhmyLord, this sounds amazing!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Mmmm...my sister made this one year. I think it needs a repeat performance now. Yum!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Sounds good; I have to give this a try!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

sounds tasty


----------

